
17776 - scott_s
https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football
======
scott_s
I'm only on chapter 2, and I'm not entirely sure where this story is heading -
although I think it's centered around football - but chapter 1 is one of the
most imaginative, effective multi-media story-telling experiences I have ever
had.

~~~
gus_massa
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14714607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14714607)
( 123 points, 10 days ago, 7 comments)

~~~
scott_s
Thanks, I missed that. (And I used the main page, not chapter 1, as my URL, so
the dupe detector didn't hit it.)

